# Question About 2006 Altima Ashtray



## RobTN (Jan 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if the 2006 Altima comes with a change compartment (my 2003 does not). I am buying a 2006 and if it doesn't, I was thinking about buying the optional ashtray to use as a change compartment (looks like it costs about $55). My question is where does the ashtray get installed and how does it get installed (can I do it myself)? Thanks.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's a good one. I wasn't really sure, so I searched around some, and I'm still not sure. In the 02-04 the door to the storage compartment under the heat/AC controls is removed, and a insert put in that had a small storage space under a pull-out ashtray. I looked at some interior pics of the 06 models, and it looks like that would be about the only way to get it accomplished.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> That's a good one. I wasn't really sure, so I searched around some, and I'm still not sure. In the 02-04 the door to the storage compartment under the heat/AC controls is removed, and a insert put in that had a small storage space under a pull-out ashtray. I looked at some interior pics of the 06 models, and it looks like that would be about the only way to get it accomplished.


CUP HOLDER BABY..!! or an empty tin of altoids haha

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999M1-ASMKIT

it says for the 02-04 model... but let me do some quick research on the 05-06


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> CUP HOLDER BABY..!! or an empty tin of altoids haha
> 
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999M1-ASMKIT
> 
> it says for the 02-04 model... but let me do some quick research on the 05-06


Yeah, that's the same thing I found. Goes into the storage compartment hole. I looked for about an hour and couldn't find anything for the 05-06, but would assume it was the same idea. I just use a Krystal cup half full of Coke myself... :thumbup:


----------



## Toasty (Feb 27, 2006)

Well it is not change compartment, but the '06 does have change organization slots see the pics below 



















those coins in there are quarters BTW


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

The arm rest also has to compartments. Use the smaller upper one for your change.


----------

